# Best place to purchase salt water flies on-line?



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

I am new to fly fishing and still learning the basics of casting, not really interested in taking up fly tying just yet and wondering what are some of the best web sites to purchase salt water flies? I will be targeting anything that is dumb enough to be fooled by my weak ass presentation, but mostly trout and reds. Thanks


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Sorry, meant to post in fly fishing section. How do I move it?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Copy and paste


----------



## Castmore (Jul 27, 2016)

http://www.saltwaterflytyers.com/
Oystercreekoutfitters just down the road in St Augustine


----------



## Castmore (Jul 27, 2016)

Castmore said:


> http://www.saltwaterflytyers.com/
> Oystercreekoutfitters just down the road in St Augustine


90% of their business is online, the store is worth the visit though.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I chatted with the Oyster Creek dudes a while back when I was in St Aug, and bought a few flies. I’d recommend them also.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

PM Sent...........


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks again for all the information! Tim


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

Visit that fly shop...you'll be glad you made the effort.


----------



## BGBrown311 (Feb 15, 2016)

Try Saltwaterflies.com. They are based in the Northeast but have patterns for everywhere and he has some awesome guys who tie for him.


----------



## Edublund (Sep 10, 2016)

ss flies


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't fly fish but have a good friend who does, and ties a few flies that are original to him but are proven to work well on most inshore salt water and the fresh water species.
Unfortunately he's fighting a battle right now, radiation treatments, and has been off the water for quite some time, some of you may know his name and many have heard of his main creation the Electric Dread. 
Yesterday he kind of went public with his situation, til then he's kept it very quiet except a close circle.

Cordel Baum, the "BoneFishWhisperer", posted this on his FB page.

Hello everybody..sorry for long layoff...beginning my 4th week of radiation on Monday then 4 more weeks...you can help me by purchasing my flies, that would help me a lot..anyway I am kickin ass and will be back on the flats in no time.


----------



## H_Reid (Jan 12, 2018)

I love drooling over these two local guys creations: 

https://www.instagram.com/destination_flies/
&
www.Sandbarflies.com


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

H_Reid said:


> I love drooling over these two local guys creations:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/destination_flies/
> &
> www.Sandbarflies.com


Thanks for the kind words, depends on what type of flies you are looking for. There are quite a few websites with cheaper mass produced flies that fall apart or aren't as fancy then there are shops with flies and then their are folks like myself (destination_flies) that tie bugs for people and do custom orders.

Let me know if you would like more information on buying flies. You can see my work on instagram or in the "what's everyone been tying thread" in the fly section.


----------

